# UK Apprentice



## Locke (18 Nov 2010)

Anyone see it last night?

Stuart The Brand Baggs was pure comedy cold. You couldn't invent a character like that. 

Maybe Brent.


----------



## Shawady (18 Nov 2010)

Yeah, watched it. His expression when the result was announced was priceless. 
Very rude person but I suppose that makes it entertaining!


----------



## Locke (18 Nov 2010)

Complete entertainment. His face _was _priceless. 

'Champagne on ice'

They must pick a cetain percentage of the applicants based on entertainment value.


----------



## viztopia (18 Nov 2010)

maybe a younger version of Michael O Leary?


----------



## becky (18 Nov 2010)

Agreed. He's TV gold. His comment about Stella being 31 year was priceless.  She's chew him up and spit him out.


----------



## micmclo (18 Nov 2010)

Stuart Baggs the brand 

Ah Stella, I think I'm in love


----------



## becky (18 Nov 2010)

I like all the girls at the moment - Liz is my favorite to win so far.


----------



## Locke (18 Nov 2010)

Liz or Stella seem to be the strongest.


----------



## becky (18 Nov 2010)

Locke said:


> Liz or Stella seem to be the strongest.


 
I agree - Stella is my second choice but there isn't much between them.


----------



## Locke (18 Nov 2010)

Although, I think the TV event of the year is when Dara gets his mitts on Stuart in You're Fired.

Cannot waaaaait!


----------



## micmclo (19 Nov 2010)

Stuart the brand may survive another few weeks, the TV producers will love him

He's a clown but for Week 7 he is a winner

"I'll keep some on ice for you guys"


----------



## Locke (25 Nov 2010)

Stuart showed us anyway. He was knackered yet still managed to count to 20 in German, what a man.

Stella is playing him very well. She's not reacting to him. He's going to boil over at some point and it could well be television gold.

Jamie is hanging on in my opinion. He seems to be all talk lately.


----------



## Shawady (25 Nov 2010)

Would like to see Stuart get to the interview stage for a laugh.


----------



## Locke (25 Nov 2010)

That would be brilliant. Imagine the amount of garbage he would come out with. Oh god, I really want this to happen now.


----------



## Shawady (2 Dec 2010)

micmclo said:


> Stuart the brand may survive another few weeks, the TV producers will love him


 
He's still in.


----------



## micmclo (2 Dec 2010)

Anyone watch it this week?

The right person got fired, Laura

They all seem to hate Stella. I think she's the strongest left, maybe they know this.  

Some absolute needless bitching from Liz right at the end.


----------



## Shawady (9 Dec 2010)

Looks like Stuart is going to the interview stage, although have to say I could not understand the decision last night. Looks like they went for entertainment value over competence.


----------



## becky (9 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> Looks like Stuart is going to the interview stage, although have to say I could not understand the decision last night. Looks like they went for entertainment value over competence.


 
I agree.  However, I presume Sugar decided he didn't want her so may as well keep us and himself entertained for another week.


----------



## delgirl (9 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> Looks like Stuart is going to the interview stage, although have to say I could not understand the decision last night. Looks like they went for entertainment value over competence.


That's exactly what it looked like, but I must say it is great entertainment watching this prat.  He's like Ben Clarke on the last series, the plank from Belfast who got a scholarship to Sandhurst, great entertainment.


----------



## tiger (9 Dec 2010)

Yes, the decision made no sense.
Fair enough that he's only 21 and has potential, but it's week 10 now & I don't think he's showing himself to be the next business genius.  Definitely kept for entertainment value.  
He didn't seem to warm to Liz, if she wan't going to win it (but would probably cruise through the interviews) then he was right to fire her now.


----------



## becky (16 Dec 2010)

So Stuart finally went.  Sugar said he regretted keeping him over Stella.  I think the 2 that are left are decent candidates.


----------



## Marion (16 Dec 2010)

Stella and Chris were the strongest candidates. 

Stuart Baggs, the braggart, was going nowhere.

I admit I have only watched the last 2 episodes. But I was enthralled.

It is streets ahead of the Irish copycat version - also only watched for the last 2 episodes.

Marion


----------



## becky (16 Dec 2010)

Stuart made the show this year but it's right he's gone.  He came across well on the "you're fired" but they all do.

The irish one was especially weak this year.  The final was 7 tv adverts rolled into one tv program and I really don't know what the task was about - a gala event with a few stands.  TV3 just don't have the budget so should leave it now.

Donno what I'll do without my apprentice fix.  Roll on Mad Men.


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

becky said:


> So Stuart finally went.  Sugar said he regretted keeping him over Stella.  I think the 2 that are left are decent candidates.



He actually regretted keeping him over Liz, who he fired the previous week


----------



## Shawady (16 Dec 2010)

becky said:


> The irish one was especially weak this year.


 
+1. 


Stuart was good entertainment alright. The way he greeted Margaret in the interview as if she was a long lost friend was funny.


----------



## becky (16 Dec 2010)

PaddyW said:


> He actually regretted keeping him over Liz, who he fired the previous week


 
I always mixed the 2 names up.  Must be getting old, my Dad is always calling me by my sisters name.


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

becky said:


> I always mixed the 2 names up.  Must be getting old, my Dad is always calling me by my sisters name.



Haha, sure my mother has to go through about six names before she gets the right one of us!!


----------

